

Best Amazon review for Programming in C (non-affiliated link) - DamagedProperty
http://www.amazon.com/Programming-3rd-Stephen-G-Kochan/product-reviews/0672326663/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt_sr_1?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar

======
FedericoElles
Actually all his reviews are like this:

Sharpie Fine Point Permanent Marker -> One Star -> "Ruined my whiteboards"

Rotorcraft Flying Handbook -> One Star -> "The information is confusing and I
ended up crashing the helicopter"

~~~
Jgrubb
Jedi sarcasm. Amazon reviews is an interesting place to ply that skill.

------
landon
Is this guy real? I'm not sure. I'm 50/50. I can argue a great case of both
sides. Also, which is better? Somebody like him or somebody that would waste
time putting up those reviews.

------
singular
Obligatory link -
<http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/The_Brillant_Paula_Bean.aspx>

Mwargh!

------
arien
Funny. However, it's a sad reality that a lot of people lie on their
interviews. HR processes sometimes fail to catch these and well... Here we
have it.

------
zvrba
Assuming the review is not fake: the company got what it deserved. That person
could have been weeded out by a simple interview on a blackboard.

------
bwsd
Sadly, while this review is probably fake, I've seen enough real world
examples that make me sigh.

------
hardboiled
Regardless of whether this reviewer is real, the laughs were worth it.

